# Where to buy Victoria Bitter?



## Bucket92 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can buy Victoria Bitter beer in the UK? I'm going to London next week so if I anyone knows where it's sold there, that would be great. Thanks in advance.

P.S, if you think VB is awful, keep that to yourself


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2013)

www.sanza.co.uk

Sanza.co.uk
19 Riverwalk Business Park
Riverwalk Rd
Enfield
Middlesex
EN3 7QN


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2013)

It's awful  DOH  

One of those beers that taste great when you are out of the UK, but when you try it back on a wed and windy night in the UK instead of on Bondi beach you wonder what you saw in it.  But then again I'm not a lager man so I'm probably not the target market.  May be the aussies keep the best ones to themselves


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			P.S, if you think VB is awful, keep that to yourself 

Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			It's awful  DOH  

One of those beers that taste great when you are out of the UK, but when you try it back on a wed and windy night in the UK instead of on Bondi beach you wonder what you saw in it.  But then again I'm not a lager man so I'm probably not the target market.  May be the aussies keep the best ones to themselves
		
Click to expand...

...


----------



## Bucket92 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



www.sanza.co.uk

Sanza.co.uk
19 Riverwalk Business Park
Riverwalk Rd
Enfield
Middlesex
EN3 7QN
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rooter but the delivery is almost as much as the beer! And Enfield is a quite a way away from where I'm heading.


----------



## Bucket92 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			It's awful  DOH  

One of those beers that taste great when you are out of the UK, but when you try it back on a wed and windy night in the UK instead of on Bondi beach you wonder what you saw in it.  But then again I'm not a lager man so I'm probably not the target market.  May be the aussies keep the best ones to themselves
		
Click to expand...

I had it in the rainforest over there and really enjoyed it, plus I'm a lager man and a student which means I'll drink most things! Haha


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 21, 2013)

Herself has, in the past, purchased VB from Tesco... 

She gets a taste for it during her visits to Oz...


----------



## medwayjon (Nov 21, 2013)

Tesco

Morrisons

Or Walkabout pubs do it


----------



## diablo333 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always loved VB. Tastes better cold.
Since the supermarkets stopped selling them, the only place is online.
usually charge about Â£1.50 per bottle. 
I've been contemplating getting some in for my wedding next year


----------



## Bucket92 (Nov 21, 2013)

diablo333 said:



			I've always loved VB. Tastes better cold.
Since the supermarkets stopped selling them, the only place is online.
usually charge about Â£1.50 per bottle. 
I've been contemplating getting some in for my wedding next year 

Click to expand...

Cheapest I've been able to find is Â£10.68 for 6, plus Â£6.48 postage :/ don't really want to be paying almost Â£3 a bottle


----------

